# Updated: February 2014 Buddies!



## hibiscus07

Hi All!

I just found out 3 days ago I'm pregnant and due Feb 8, 2014. This will be #2 for me. I had 2 miscarriages prior to #1 so I'm of course nervous about getting too excited, but am trying to be as optimistic as possible.
I am definitely more symptomatic than I was with #1, and earlier, too. I'm already nauseated and bloated and my boobs are killing me!

It would be great to have a February buddies group! Anyone up to join??

Hibiscus

*Update...
Our group due dates, so far, are:

        

 geordie_gal. Feb 2 

 baby1wanted. Feb 3 

 Jonesy25. Feb 5 

 hibiscus07. Feb 8  

 ttc2003. Feb 8 

 Canadian. Feb 9 

 Abbiewilko. Feb 9 

 CanadaMom. Feb 11 

 Alia S. Feb 11/15 (TBD) 

 Alexa's Mommy. Feb 12 

 Whitesoxfan41. Feb 12 

 charmfan. Feb 14 

 Guenhwyvar. Feb 14 

 ksilme. Feb 14 

 xtinyx. Feb 14 

 Daniellexoxox. Feb 14 

 vicwa. Feb 15 

 chazzmatazz. Feb 15 

 Jessica_MTY. Feb 15 

 ktc82. Feb 18 

 CookiePwnz. Feb 19 

 mel28nicole. Feb 21 

 Lucy3. Feb 21 

 xSweetTartx. Feb 23 

 Beauty_Geek. Feb 25 

 wishuwerehere. Feb 28 

         
*


----------



## SianMA

Sorry, just posted by accident! :dohh:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:hi: I too am due in February- on the 12th though! Like you I am nervous about losing it, but am trying to be as optimistic as I can!! I have a 5 year old daughter and the idea that I will have 2 kids next year is settling in slowly!


----------



## ttc2003

Hi! I just found out I am pregnant... yesterday! My prospective due date is Feb. 8th but I just scheduled a dr.'s appt for June 13th. Anyone want to be buddies??


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi all! Yay I'm so excited for you both. We have due dates all within a few days of each other. Woohoo! 
Any news so far? How are you both feeling??

I feel like crap right now, which is terrible for getting work done, but I'm trying to think of it as a positive sign!
TTYS :)


----------



## ttc2003

I don't feel anything right now... yet! Only loss of appetite a week or two back but me and my husband just moved into a new house so I was kind of distracted and not sure if the loss of appetite had something to do with moving excitement or pregnancy. Do you remember feeling the same way with your first baby? How long did it take you to conceive?


----------



## hibiscus07

ttc2003 said:


> I don't feel anything right now... yet! Only loss of appetite a week or two back but me and my husband just moved into a new house so I was kind of distracted and not sure if the loss of appetite had something to do with moving excitement or pregnancy. Do you remember feeling the same way with your first baby? How long did it take you to conceive?

I had some symptoms with the previous pregnancy with my son but everything was pretty mild/minor until 6+ weeks. This time I've been feeling crampy and nauseated for maybe the last week.

Regarding time TTC, I just went off the pill May 2!! I'm 35 years old so was worried it would take a long time to TTC so we didn't really "plan" on it happening so soon. I ovulated 16 days after my last pill and I guess it worked! I'd heard you're more fertile immediately after stopping birth control and I have no idea whether there's any scientific reason for that, but at least in my case it seems to have been true!

What's your TTC story?


----------



## ttc2003

Thats nuts! Your TTC story sounds very mirrored to mine. I stopped the pill on April 27 and ovulated May 18. I think we have the same due date right now lol. This will be my first child and I am 27.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I am feeling great and positive about this pregnancy! My boobs are sore, I'm bloated and have to pee a lot, but really I have nothing to complain about! How are you feeling??


----------



## hibiscus07

ttc2003 said:


> Thats nuts! Your TTC story sounds very mirrored to mine. I stopped the pill on April 27 and ovulated May 18. I think we have the same due date right now lol. This will be my first child and I am 27.

Wow I O'ed on the 18th, too! So funny.


----------



## vicwa

Hello everyone I'm due 15th feb. Only found out yesterday, so I think I'm 4 weeks 2mor. Me and fiancé have been trying for a year altogether. Have got 2 gorgeous boys 9 an 6 yrs, and my daughter was stillborn after a perfectly normal pregnancy at 41 weeks. So I am extremely nervous.
Not many symptoms yet apart from loss of appetite and sore nipples. Has anyone had sharp pains low down in pelvic area that last about 2 seconds?

Look forward to talking with everyone on here.

Victoria x


----------



## hibiscus07

vicwa said:


> Hello everyone I'm due 15th feb. Only found out yesterday, so I think I'm 4 weeks 2mor. Me and fiancé have been trying for a year altogether. Have got 2 gorgeous boys 9 an 6 yrs, and my daughter was stillborn after a perfectly normal pregnancy at 41 weeks. So I am extremely nervous.
> Not many symptoms yet apart from loss of appetite and sore nipples. Has anyone had sharp pains low down in pelvic area that last about 2 seconds?
> 
> Look forward to talking with everyone on here.
> 
> Victoria x

Hi Victoria! Welcome :)
I'm so sorry to hear about your previous loss. I can understand your nervousness--getting past the first trimester will probably not ease your fears.

I have definitely had those lower pelvic pains! Like shooting into my vagina sometimes (sorry for TMI!) but also had them toward the side of my abdomen, almost like round ligament pain. I've had a number of types of pain haha. I guess this is all normal!

I just had my hCG drawn yesterday and found out it was 1682 at 4w4d! I'm happy it is high but now I'm worried it could be multiples, God, I hope not. It probably isn't. WHat are the chances? But I will say I had that thought before even the bloodwork since I've been so symptomatic and nauseated, headachey, achey, etc., so early compared to last pregnancy with DS. Guess we'll find out.

:)


----------



## hibiscus07

Any news with anyone else?? How are we all feeling?

Still same here, maybe a bit worse. Ugh. 4w5d and feel like garbage. Scared about how I will feel at 6-7 weeks. I guess the high hCG level might explain it though, at least.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies can I join you? :hi: Due 9th Feb - I had a mc in Jan so also very nervous. Symptoms are much stronger this time round now so trying to take that as a good sign!
Will be getting a scan a 7 weeks - so hoping this little monkey sticks...


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? :hi: Due 9th Feb - I had a mc in Jan so also very nervous. Symptoms are much stronger this time round now so trying to take that as a good sign!
> Will be getting a scan a 7 weeks - so hoping this little monkey sticks...

Of course! I'll change the first entry on the thread to indicate members and due date. Yay!

Symptoms being stronger this time is a good sign! Is your doctor going to check your hormone levels or are you just winging it?


----------



## baby1wanted

hibiscus07 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join you? :hi: Due 9th Feb - I had a mc in Jan so also very nervous. Symptoms are much stronger this time round now so trying to take that as a good sign!
> Will be getting a scan a 7 weeks - so hoping this little monkey sticks...
> 
> Of course! I'll change the first entry on the thread to indicate members and due date. Yay!
> 
> Symptoms being stronger this time is a good sign! Is your doctor going to check your hormone levels or are you just winging it?Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm in the UK and they don't really do bloods here unless anything is wrong... so I'm winging it and religiously POAS daily to check that the lines are getting darker! :haha::blush:


----------



## ttc2003

Hmm.. so since I have no symptoms yet at 4w4d does that mean that it isn't right? Now you are making me nervous!


----------



## baby1wanted

ttc2003 not at all! Sorry for freaking you out!! :hugs: Lots of women have no symptoms at this stage and have completely healthy pregnancies. I am just making a direct comparison between this pregnancy and the one I had in Jan that ended in mc. If I felt exactly the same I'd be worried that I would miscarry again, because I feel so different it makes me happier :flower: Here's hoping for sticky beans for all of us!


----------



## hibiscus07

Yes, ttc2003, don't worry! You're blessed not to have symptoms. As baby1wanted said, with previous history of MCs, we'll take any signs we can get!
With my DS, I didn't have more than minor symptoms until ~6+ weeks. :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

Hello! We found out last week we were expecting which gives us a due date of around the 15th Feb 2014! Would love to have some people to chat to sling the way! I'm 28 OH is 27 and were from essex :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies how is everyone? Had a scary morning... blood on tp when wiping. It lasted a few hours, pink then went brown and seems to have stopped now. Praying I'm not having another mc - off to the doctors in the morning for me...
Welcome chazzmatazz - congratulations!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone? Had a scary morning... blood on tp when wiping. It lasted a few hours, pink then went brown and seems to have stopped now. Praying I'm not having another mc - off to the doctors in the morning for me...
> Welcome chazzmatazz - congratulations!

It could just be a broken cyst-all might be fine...Some light bleed/spotting can be normal-I bled/spotted a lot in my first pregnancy the only explanation was that it may have been a twin lost or cysts... My daughter is now five, healthy smart and very happy... Hope this reassures you a bit! :hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I'm so silly that if I don't feeling pulling, little cramps, twinges etc, I get worried and then when they do start I worry as well! :wacko: Anyone else like this? I'm such a worrywart! I know there is a lot of pressure on my uterus right now due to trapped gas, constipation and slow food digestion which explains most of this, and that makes me happy, but I still get concerned... i can't wait to get to about 6-7 weeks... I know I will feel a lot better... and then 12 weeks I know I'll be relieved a bit more then too... At least I hope so, I worried my entire first pregnancy and I want to actually enjoy it this time around!! Sorry for being all over the place my mind is non-stop lately :haha:


----------



## xtinyx

hello everyone :D GONGRATULAAAAAAAAAAATIONS to all of u on ur pregnancy :D woooohooooo ... i calculated when I should be expecting and it is Feb. 14th ;) 

it's the first time for me and I found out a week ago, still didn't have my first appointment at the obgyn... it will be on June 19th... 

the symptoms i have so far are bloating, tender breasts and don't sleep very well ..... 

please contact me if you are close to West Hartford I wish to have someone I could share this amazing experience with...


----------



## xtinyx

Alexas Mommy said:


> I'm so silly that if I don't feeling pulling, little cramps, twinges etc, I get worried and then when they do start I worry as well! :wacko: Anyone else like this? I'm such a worrywart! I know there is a lot of pressure on my uterus right now due to trapped gas, constipation and slow food digestion which explains most of this, and that makes me happy, but I still get concerned... i can't wait to get to about 6-7 weeks... I know I will feel a lot better... and then 12 weeks I know I'll be relieved a bit more then too... At least I hope so, I worried my entire first pregnancy and I want to actually enjoy it this time around!! Sorry for being all over the place my mind is non-stop lately :haha:

don't worry too much , it is important for you to be calm, and stay positive :) I am sure everything will be ok. And yes I have the bloating , too ... relax :D and enjoy the ride


----------



## xtinyx

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone? Had a scary morning... blood on tp when wiping. It lasted a few hours, pink then went brown and seems to have stopped now. Praying I'm not having another mc - off to the doctors in the morning for me...
> Welcome chazzmatazz - congratulations!

Hi there, well i have the book what to expect when ur expecting and i read that some women experience spotting around 10 + days after conceiving which is when the embryo attaches to the uterus :) ... isn't that amazing? 

I mean you need to check with ur doc, but just letting you know that there is no need to panic... I had spotting, too. 

:kiss:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies, am a bit calmer this afternoon. I think had this been my first pregnancy I wouldn't have worried so much as I know a bit of spotting can be normal, it's just with the mc I'm so desperate for this one to go smoothly. 

Alexas mommy I think there's going to be a lot of worrying about a lot of things over the next few weeks but hopefully we'll all have happy and healthy pregnancies 

Welcome xtinyx and congratulations!


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Hello ladies!!

My edd is Feb 14th! We already have a 9 month old little boy and this pregnancy is a complete shock!

xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Daniellexoxox said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> My edd is Feb 14th! We already have a 9 month old little boy and this pregnancy is a complete shock!
> 
> xx

Welcome! My SIL's first was 9 months when she found out she was pregnant again. A big shock as it took them 12 years to conceive the first!! Baby number 2 is now 8 weeks old and she couldn't be happier


----------



## Daniellexoxox

baby1wanted said:


> Daniellexoxox said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> 
> My edd is Feb 14th! We already have a 9 month old little boy and this pregnancy is a complete shock!
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome! My SIL's first was 9 months when she found out she was pregnant again. A big shock as it took them 12 years to conceive the first!! Baby number 2 is now 8 weeks old and she couldn't be happierClick to expand...

I'm still trying to get my head around being pregnant again. Hopefully we'll be like your SIL - we wanted to wait at least 5 years before having another but I guess this baby had other plans since we'd been using protection as well!!xx


----------



## chazzmatazz

Oh god I'm super paranoid when I have twinges I panic when I don't I panic! Lol it dosnt all seem real yet!


----------



## charmfan

hey ladies can I join in too?? edd Feb 14th :flower:

My story....

DD born in 2004 - perfectly healthy (unplanned) pregnancy as I was 17
DS Born in 2010 - perfectly healthy pregnancy - ttc for 3 months :) 
DS Born in 2012 - ttc for 10 months - absoloutely horrific pregnancy with lots of heavy heavy blood loss, pprom, premature birth (17th dec 2012) gained his wings dec 27th - neonatal death :cry:

and little bean due next year, keeping all fingers crossed this one is ok and we don't have any subsequent trauma - caught on cycle 3 :flower:

Congrats to all the ladies here :D


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Hey ladies, mind if I join you?

Congrats on all the :bfp:

My edd is Feb 14th. We've been ttc for so long that I'm in shock. My first u/s is on the 27th to make sure we don't have another ectopic on our hands.


----------



## charmfan

Guenhwyvar said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join you?
> 
> Congrats on all the :bfp:
> 
> My edd is Feb 14th. We've been ttc for so long that I'm in shock. My first u/s is on the 27th to make sure we don't have another ectopic on our hands.

same day as me! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## vicwa

Hi everyone, it's lovely to see so many of us on here:happydance:
Having no symptoms at all so don't actually believe I'm pregnant. Although with my other 3 I didn't either so I don't know why I keep fretting. 
I'm in the UK like baby1wanted said we don't get bloods done :growlmad:
Feel like I need to keep testing every week to see week progression on clear blue with indicator lol 

Looking forward to sharing this crazy ride with you ladies.

Victoria :flower:


----------



## chazzmatazz

vicwa said:


> Hi everyone, it's lovely to see so many of us on here:happydance:
> Having no symptoms at all so don't actually believe I'm pregnant. Although with my other 3 I didn't either so I don't know why I keep fretting.
> I'm in the UK like baby1wanted said we don't get bloods done :growlmad:
> Feel like I need to keep testing every week to see week progression on clear blue with indicator lol
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this crazy ride with you ladies.
> 
> Victoria :flower:

I have enough clear blues to do this as well :$


----------



## CanadaMom

hi congrats to you all on your BFPs!! i'd love to join you too :) i took several tests last week and it seems i am due feb 11th! this will be my second baby, i have a 14 month old right now. so far i'm a bit nervous as i have no symptoms, but i know every pregnancy is different!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Welcome and congrats, Canadamom! You are due a day before me! Also, where about in Canada are you? I'm in Nova Scotia!


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome Canadamom! 
No further bleeding here - just brown spotting when I wipe. Off to doctors for bloods this morning :flower:


----------



## vicwa

@Baby1wanted, Great news on the bleeding. Hope all goes well at docs xxx 

Congrats everyone :hugs:

I've just done one of my indicator ones and got 2-3 lol and Friday was 1-2 :happydance: love these tests for peace of mind


----------



## vicwa

Looking forward to your progression too chazzmatazz :thumbup:


----------



## chazzmatazz

vicwa said:


> Looking forward to your progression too chazzmatazz :thumbup:

I think I will do my next one on Wednesday/Thursday :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All! Welcome to the newbies! I'll update the first post with due dates sometime today.

Any news, baby1wanted??

Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, can i join too please, found out on Friday that we are expecting our first baby on Valentine's day next year :) 

Had a miscarriage in march so a bit worried, although technically it was a chemical, and the tests never got dark and digital was 1-2 and then a couple of days later, it said not pregnant :'( but this time the lines are darker and the digital said 2-3 :) :) 

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, we are fully up to date now! If I overlooked anyone, I apologize, and please bring it to my attention.

Look at all those Feb 14 EDDs!! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

A minor update for me--I still feel pretty crappy, but it's mostly crampiness, weird pinching sensations (some are kind of shooting downwards?), super sore boobs, exhaustion, irritability (to put it mildly--ask DH!), and bloated. Now I remember why I felt so gross during last pregnancy. I felt so fat from the very beginning just from bloating. This time around, I'm even starting way heavier than I was with DS. Ugh. *Deep breath*

But...one weird thing is that I was feeling moderately nauseated but haven't really been the last couple of days. I'm either acclimating to it or I'm really not having it anymore. I have all the other symptoms, so don't feel very concerned (worried about MC of course). Anyone else have this? All symptoms but lessening of any nausea? I guess it's early. If I knew everything were OK, the lack of nausea would be great. I guess I didn't feel it until 6+ weeks with DS.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello ladies! I'm pg with my 4th (7th pg, 3 m/c) and my husbands first. :) We have been trying for a year, so this is pretty exciting. I didn't know how much longer we'd go as I'm already 42. 

Due date is Feb 12th.

I'm having some minor nausea (with my other pg's it hit hard at 6 weeks or so), bloating, sort of crampy and low back pain, plus sore boobs. I had some pink tinged spotting a couple days ago and thought it was the beginning of the end, but so far so good, and no more spotting. I KNOW it's normal, but it's so hard not worry!

Good luck to all the mamas to be! I am anxious to get to know you all and share this 9 months!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all and welcome and congratulations to the new ladies :hi:
Sorry if you read this elsewhere - I'm on a few of the Feb threads! :haha:
So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri. 
Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next very negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper.
DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
Hope everyone else is ok, thanks for all your support :flower:


----------



## vicwa

hibiscus07 said:


> A minor update for me--I still feel pretty crappy, but it's mostly crampiness, weird pinching sensations (some are kind of shooting downwards?), super sore boobs, exhaustion, irritability (to put it mildly--ask DH!), and bloated. Now I remember why I felt so gross during last pregnancy. I felt so fat from the very beginning just from bloating. This time around, I'm even starting way heavier than I was with DS. Ugh. *Deep breath*
> 
> But...one weird thing is that I was feeling moderately nauseated but haven't really been the last couple of days. I'm either acclimating to it or I'm really not having it anymore. I have all the other symptoms, so don't feel very concerned (worried about MC of course). Anyone else have this? All symptoms but lessening of any nausea? I guess it's early. If I knew everything were OK, the lack of nausea would be great. I guess I didn't feel it until 6+ weeks with DS.


I've been bloated too, have the irritable feelings today and have sore boobs so looks like we're on track :thumbup:


----------



## vicwa

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all and welcome and congratulations to the new ladies :hi:
> Sorry if you read this elsewhere - I'm on a few of the Feb threads! :haha:
> So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri.
> Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next very negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper.
> DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
> Hope everyone else is ok, thanks for all your support :flower:

Good luck for weds its nice that you're being taken care of. Xxx


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all and welcome and congratulations to the new ladies :hi:
> Sorry if you read this elsewhere - I'm on a few of the Feb threads! :haha:
> So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri.
> Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next very negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper.
> DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
> Hope everyone else is ok, thanks for all your support :flower:

I think all that sounds like good news! At least the blood test and scan will make you feel like you have a little control over something.

Thanks for mentioning the other Feb thread. I just joined Feb Flowers, too.


----------



## CanadaMom

Alexas Mommy said:


> Welcome and congrats, Canadamom! You are due a day before me! Also, where about in Canada are you? I'm in Nova Scotia!

Hi :hi:
i'm in alberta but i actually grew up in NS!!


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, hope everyone is ok? 
I cannot stop worrying after the chemical in March :( I keep thinking its going to happen again, although my boobs are sore this time and I can sleep for england, 11 hours last night, after a nap during the day :o 
but you never know do you? My first two tests got darker quickly, but did another today and it doesn't look any darker? Do you think it might be because the tests won't get darker? They are already so much darker than in the chemical pregnancy, and I had a 2-3 on and :) 
I think I am going to take the tests to my mum's house so I can't do anymore 
and looking into a scan at 7 week's but will be £59 so trying to convince hubby xx 

pic top to bottom - 7/6/13 fmu ~ 8/6/13 fmu ~ 10/6/13 pm ~ 11/6/13 fmu


----------



## vicwa

Hi, I think all your symptoms are positive signs that things are progressing. Try to concentrate on this little bean and the fact that your preggers wahoooo! 
All your tests look good. 

Afm: terrible lower back pain and a bit cramps trying to be positive also.......

Victoria x


----------



## vicwa

That was "a bit crampy" lol bloody iPad


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> Hi, I think all your symptoms are positive signs that things are progressing. Try to concentrate on this little bean and the fact that your preggers wahoooo!
> All your tests look good.
> 
> Afm: terrible lower back pain and a bit cramps trying to be positive also.......
> 
> Victoria x

Thank you. :) hubby finding it hard to understand my worrying :( xx I have been cramping too, like period pains but not quite as bad? And today my lower back is hurting a bit x are you having any other symptoms xx


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Wow, there are a lot of Valentines Day babies! I think its totally normal to worry and obsess a bit. My second beta came back good but didn't make it higher than where I was when they discovered my ectopic so I kinda freaked out a little. Luckily my clinic was understanding and will let me come in for a 3rd beta Friday.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## vicwa

Thank you. :) hubby finding it hard to understand my worrying :( xx I have been cramping too, like period pains but not quite as bad? And today my lower back is hurting a bit x are you having any other symptoms xx[/QUOTE]

Just extremely sore boobs don't want clothes or bed covers to even skim them. But apart from that, no sickness and don't need the loo that often. Have never had morning sickness though and have 3 other pregnancies. 

Xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

CanadaMom said:


> Alexas Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats, Canadamom! You are due a day before me! Also, where about in Canada are you? I'm in Nova Scotia!
> 
> Hi :hi:
> i'm in alberta but i actually grew up in NS!!Click to expand...

Oh wow, where in NS did you grow up?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm having low back pains and off and on period cramps as well. . .but I did with my 3 healthy pg's too! 

Hang in there! I still have to wait to find out about our insurance before I can make a doctor's appt, then I have to find a doctor, as we moved to a different state less than a year ago. Hopefully everything is going well with my levels! I have had light M/S and my boobs are very sore. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## ksilme

My boobs are sore, like they are bruised but only on contact, is this normal xx


----------



## vicwa

ksilme said:


> My boobs are sore, like they are bruised but only on contact, is this normal xx

Yeah totally normal xx


----------



## vicwa

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I'm having low back pains and off and on period cramps as well. . .but I did with my 3 healthy pg's too!
> 
> Hang in there! I still have to wait to find out about our insurance before I can make a doctor's appt, then I have to find a doctor, as we moved to a different state less than a year ago. Hopefully everything is going well with my levels! I have had light M/S and my boobs are very sore.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Hi, You've eased my mind about cramping and back pain as I've started to worry a bit today. 
Is it really expensive over there for pregnancy care?


----------



## vicwa

Am going to do another indicator test on fri really wanna see 3+ weeks now :winkwink:

Hope your all doing well


----------



## hibiscus07

ksilme said:


> My boobs are sore, like they are bruised but only on contact, is this normal xx

Yes--same here! I think it's probably a good sign that baby is settling in :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

Wahoo I'm on the list!


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> Am going to do another indicator test on fri really wanna see 3+ weeks now :winkwink:
> 
> Hope your all doing well

Let us know the results :) by front page you are one day behind me :) I have one more cbd test, I am doing mine next Friday, when I will be 6 weeks, in the hope of getting 3+ :) x 
And think we are going to book in for a private early scan at 7 week's xxx


----------



## CanadaMom

someone really needs to tell me to stop doing tests!!! i've spent a small fortune on tests just to see the line getting darker! anyone else obsessed with POAS despite already getting a BFP. 

in other news i am definitely starting to feel a bit nauseous. i had to sit on the kitchen floor today while making breakfast for my son, because i felt so queezy!

hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## ksilme

CanadaMom said:


> someone really needs to tell me to stop doing tests!!! i've spent a small fortune on tests just to see the line getting darker! anyone else obsessed with POAS despite already getting a BFP.
> 
> in other news i am definitely starting to feel a bit nauseous. i had to sit on the kitchen floor today while making breakfast for my son, because i felt so queezy!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well :)

I am not taking any more tests as been in a mood all day as did a test this morning and it was not a lot if at all darker than the one from Sat, and naturally I started panicking so I am done now, til next Fri when I will be 6 weeks and I will do my final cbd xx


----------



## vicwa

Yeah I could quite easily poas everyday but my fiancé has said no - spoil sport! We are getting married in Greece in 9 weeks so all money we have is going on that :flower:
Wish we could have a scan at 7 weeks too will such good peace of mind


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> Yeah I could quite easily poas everyday but my fiancé has said no - spoil sport! We are getting married in Greece in 9 weeks so all money we have is going on that :flower:
> Wish we could have a scan at 7 weeks too will such good peace of mind

Hubby agreed that we could as it is £59 but if it puts my mind at ease it will be well worth it 2wks and 3 days til we can xxx

And I worked out today, after my bit of a panic thinking about last time, that last time I started bleeding at 4+1 but test was negative 2 or 3 days before that, and I am now 4+4 and test this morning was very much positive so feeling happier :) xxx


----------



## vicwa

ksilme said:


> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I could quite easily poas everyday but my fiancé has said no - spoil sport! We are getting married in Greece in 9 weeks so all money we have is going on that :flower:
> Wish we could have a scan at 7 weeks too will such good peace of mind
> 
> Hubby agreed that we could as it is £59 but if it puts my mind at ease it will be well worth it 2wks and 3 days til we can xxx
> 
> And I worked out today, after my bit of a panic thinking about last time, that last time I started bleeding at 4+1 but test was negative 2 or 3 days before that, and I am now 4+4 and test this morning was very much positive so feeling happier :) xxxClick to expand...

Brilliant loving the positivity! Are you in the UK? Can we get private scans then?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

![/QUOTE]

Hi, You've eased my mind about cramping and back pain as I've started to worry a bit today. 
Is it really expensive over there for pregnancy care?[/QUOTE]

To pay out of pocket completely would be quite expensive. Insurance is expensive too of course. Health care is a huge mess here!


----------



## Canadian

Hi ladies! Can i join
Based on lmp due date is set at feb 2 2014 but I'm 99% sure of when I conceived so due date should probably be week after that.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Canadian said:


> Hi ladies! Can i join
> Based on lmp due date is set at feb 2 2014 but I'm 99% sure of when I conceived so due date should probably be week after that.

WELCOME! :) Hello! Congratulations! How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## vicwa

Hi, congrats x


----------



## Canadian

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can i join
> Based on lmp due date is set at feb 2 2014 but I'm 99% sure of when I conceived so due date should probably be week after that.
> 
> WELCOME! :) Hello! Congratulations! How have you been feeling so far?Click to expand...

Thank you!!!
I'm feeling ok which has me nervous but I should probably enjoy it!
Soooooo tired go to bed early. Toss & turn all night and am up early no matter what. 
Bbs feel twice the size and dh says they look it too. Very sore and last 2 days back is sore. 
But I was bracing for ms which i havent had so its all been manageable.


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome canadian and congratulations :hi:
Only a couple of hours until my scan ladies - can't figure if current nausea is morning sickness or nerves :haha:
Wish me luck!


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I could quite easily poas everyday but my fiancé has said no - spoil sport! We are getting married in Greece in 9 weeks so all money we have is going on that :flower:
> Wish we could have a scan at 7 weeks too will such good peace of mind
> 
> Hubby agreed that we could as it is £59 but if it puts my mind at ease it will be well worth it 2wks and 3 days til we can xxx
> 
> And I worked out today, after my bit of a panic thinking about last time, that last time I started bleeding at 4+1 but test was negative 2 or 3 days before that, and I am now 4+4 and test this morning was very much positive so feeling happier :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Brilliant loving the positivity! Are you in the UK? Can we get private scans then?Click to expand...

Yep I am all the way down in cornwall, we are pretty much cut off from all civilisation and we have a private scan studio, who do 4d and reassurance scans, where about are you? You will probably have somewhere similar? Xxxl nj


----------



## vicwa

Wow Ksilme! My fiancé's family live in st. Mawes and we live in Somerset. I checked out the scan thing and my closest is Bristol which is where I am from and it's £99 :-(


----------



## ksilme

WebWebb're not that far away from each other then :) I live about 40 mins from st mawes right near st ives? X it's a shame it's more expensive up there though :( 
Feeling more confident today though xxx how are you today?


----------



## vicwa

Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all. 
Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around. 
Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer  

What does everyone else on this board do?


----------



## baby1wanted

vicwa said:


> Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all.
> Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around.
> Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer
> 
> What does everyone else on this board do?

Oooh summer off sounds good! I'm a physiotherapist so in healthcare too  Off work at the minute though until this spotting stops...


----------



## hibiscus07

Canadian said:


> Hi ladies! Can i join
> Based on lmp due date is set at feb 2 2014 but I'm 99% sure of when I conceived so due date should probably be week after that.

Would you prefer I put you in as Feb 2 or Feb 9?
Welcome to the group! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
I just posted this in the other Feb group, too, so sorry for a repeat to others in both groups.

I just had another beta drawn today at 5w4d/25 DPO. I didn't feel nervous last time but I feel nervous this time. At 4w4d/18 DPO, hCG was 1,682 so I feel like it would have to be REALLY high to have doubled appropriately. What if it hasn't? I wish I could get my mind off this. As soon as I start thinking about this stuff, I can't stop worrying! Hormones don't help, either 
How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## vicwa

baby1wanted said:


> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all.
> Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around.
> Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer
> 
> What does everyone else on this board do?
> 
> Oooh summer off sounds good! I'm a physiotherapist so in healthcare too  Off work at the minute though until this spotting stops...Click to expand...

Yeah I work in a multidisciplinary team so have been out with physio's a bit. How long have you been doing that?


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted said:


> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all.
> Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around.
> Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer
> 
> What does everyone else on this board do?
> 
> Oooh summer off sounds good! I'm a physiotherapist so in healthcare too  Off work at the minute though until this spotting stops...Click to expand...


Any news?? Has the spotting stopped/slowed? How did the scan go?
Fingers crossed!


----------



## baby1wanted

vicwa said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all.
> Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around.
> Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer
> 
> What does everyone else on this board do?
> 
> Oooh summer off sounds good! I'm a physiotherapist so in healthcare too  Off work at the minute though until this spotting stops...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I work in a multidisciplinary team so have been out with physio's a bit. How long have you been doing that?Click to expand...

10 years in August! I'm hospital based, work mainly on Intensive Care. How much of your training do you have left? Any idea which area you want to go into yet?


----------



## vicwa

hibiscus07 said:


> Hi All!
> I just posted this in the other Feb group, too, so sorry for a repeat to others in both groups.
> 
> I just had another beta drawn today at 5w4d/25 DPO. I didn't feel nervous last time but I feel nervous this time. At 4w4d/18 DPO, hCG was 1,682 so I feel like it would have to be REALLY high to have doubled appropriately. What if it hasn't? I wish I could get my mind off this. As soon as I start thinking about this stuff, I can't stop worrying! Hormones don't help, either
> How's everyone else feeling today?

I don't really know much about beta levels we don't get them here :growlmad: but 1,682 sounds really high lol. Do they tell you what they expect them to be at 5w4d's or just ensure that they have gone up?


----------



## vicwa

@baby1wantd. I have 1 year left have done 3 so far. Hopefully if this pregnancy goes well I will get to complete half of my last year (from sep) then will only have to complete half of the year after maternity leave. As student nurses we get paid our NHS bursary for up to a year for maternity leave like a job so that's good. 
I think I want to go into midwifery or health visiting after my general nursing but if not i will probably g
Enjoy a & e, theatre or community. Don't really enjoy run of the mill ward work. 
You've been doing it. While then do you still enjoy it?


----------



## baby1wanted

Spotting continues but extremely light and only a couple of times a day. Scan showed gestational sac and yolk sac measuring ahead of dates so all on track :happydance: Booked in for another scan in 2 weeks where we should get to see heartbeat...


----------



## baby1wanted

vicwa said:


> @baby1wantd. I have 1 year left have done 3 so far. Hopefully if this pregnancy goes well I will get to complete half of my last year (from sep) then will only have to complete half of the year after maternity leave. As student nurses we get paid our NHS bursary for up to a year for maternity leave like a job so that's good.
> I think I want to go into midwifery or health visiting after my general nursing but if not i will probably g
> Enjoy a & e, theatre or community. Don't really enjoy run of the mill ward work.
> You've been doing it. While then do you still enjoy it?

Love the job, wouldn't change it, count myself very lucky to get paid for something I enjoy doing. I like the pace of ICU, no 2 days the same. Did a bit in community but just wasn't for me, all suited to different things I guess! :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted said:


> Spotting continues but extremely light and only a couple of times a day. Scan showed gestational sac and yolk sac measuring ahead of dates so all on track :happydance: Booked in for another scan in 2 weeks where we should get to see heartbeat...

Woooo! That sounds great! I looked back at my chart from DS and I spotted with him around 4-5 weeks and that ended well :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks hibiscus - my mum just told me she had the same when she was pregnant with me as well!!


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all.
> Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around.
> Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer
> 
> What does everyone else on this board do?

I know, I was saying to my mum today, I think I am too scared to get too excited :( and she replied with I am young, everything will be fine, but as I said I was young last time .... and I didn't worry last time and Loki what happened, so a lot more wary. My mum and I are the only 2 out of our huge family who have ever had miscarriages ( she has 5 of us, and 3 mc's -- me, MC, sis, bro, sis, MC, sis, MC,) but I looked up chances of 2 mc's in a row and the chances are low, and as she said she has had a few, but never 2 in a row x quite a www people I know had a MC and then have gone on tt get pregnant within a couple of months and had healthy pregnancies and now have toddlers :) so thinking about it like that has got me more confident. 

Good about your back letting up a bit, my boobs aren't quite as sore all the time now, although, I have just woken up from a nap, and they are feeling very heavy and tender, and that is just sitting here lol

Yes indoor work, I am a cleaner at the local naval base :/ pays the bills whilst looking for a job within psychology/working with children, don't necessarily enjoy it, apart from some of the people I work with, I have made few good friends there :) 
although I do also look after a 16 year old boy with autism and epilepsy, we look funny when out as he is 6ft 3in and I, his carer, am 4ft 10in lol 

I would love to have a full time job I loved 

Has anyone told their supervisors/bosses they are pregnant? The boy I care for, his mum knows, but she is a family friend too, but I am tempted to tell my supervisor at work, so that someone knows, in the event of doctors/midwives appts etc, she knew about the loss etc. Then we would tell everyone else after 12 week scan, a few know now, my mum, dad, nan, auntie, cousin (one of my best friends as well as cousin), my other dad (long story) and his wife, hubbys mum and her partner and his cousin and auntie, and he told a couple of friends at work, we weren't going to tell them, but he got excited, and I just told people who knew we were trying and who asked about the doctor stuff in regards to fertility. 

Baby1wanted - my mum spotted from about 6 weeks on my sister, and she continued to spot until 23 weeks :0 and mh sister is now a cheeky, pain in the bum, but adorable, nearly 7 year old :) 

I just realised I have written an essay, so will stop now, I love this site :)


----------



## vicwa

Don't apologise for long post it was nice to read. Glad you're feeling more confident now as you say the chances of it happening in a row must be really low.
That's funny about you being a lot shorter than the lad you care for - made me laugh.
Cleaning is cool my mum does it and I have many times it can be a right laugh as you say if you work with good people. 
Like you we have only told close friends and family. I'm putting off telling my tutor at uni because she might say I cannot go on my elective placement in September which is on a gynae ward and I'm really looking forward to it. 
Anyone having problems sleeping all through the night?


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> Don't apologise for long post it was nice to read. Glad you're feeling more confident now as you say the chances of it happening in a row must be really low.
> That's funny about you being a lot shorter than the lad you care for - made me laugh.
> Cleaning is cool my mum does it and I have many times it can be a right laugh as you say if you work with good people.
> Like you we have only told close friends and family. I'm putting off telling my tutor at uni because she might say I cannot go on my elective placement in September which is on a gynae ward and I'm really looking forward to it.
> Anyone having problems sleeping all through the night?

Omg yes, It is a bit better now but over the weekend I was awake for like an hour every couple of hours :( now u am still waking up but not for long, apart from right now, I woke dying of thirst, and am awake cos had to go get a drink, and hubby playing on his stupid PlayStation lol xx I feel bad saying it, but the past week or so, I sleep better in bed alone lol, probably because of his snoring xx

I see what you mean about not telling your tutor, I wouldn't want to tell the other supervisor ( there are two, I am on nice ones books, but in the other ones building)but thinking I should tell someone there in case of any chemicals or tasks I can't use or do etc and I know she won't be funny about it, when does your placement end? X


----------



## Alexas Mommy

hibiscus, sounds like your pregnancy started out great! Don't worry too much as I am almost sure you are going to have an excellent 2nd beta! I was scared when I went for my 2nd beta as well, so I know how you feel- sucks being a worrier, huh? When will you get the beta results?


----------



## hibiscus07

Alexas Mommy said:


> hibiscus, sounds like your pregnancy started out great! Don't worry too much as I am almost sure you are going to have an excellent 2nd beta! I was scared when I went for my 2nd beta as well, so I know how you feel- sucks being a worrier, huh? When will you get the beta results?

Thank you!
I feel better tonight in that I feel physically terrible! Ha. Funny how that works. :)

I get my result hopefully tomorrow AM. Fingers crossed...

How are you feeling??


----------



## ksilme

Had a bit of a panic this morning, for some reason (dream maybe) I thought my lines on test would be lighter today so stupidly did one to check, but it was darker yay!!!!! 
Has anyone else had the same though, where the test line is darker on one side than the other? 

Told supervisor today she is excited, she asked when she could share news lol, I did say 12 weeks, seems ages away xx


----------



## hibiscus07

hibiscus07 said:


> I just had another beta drawn today at 5w4d/25 DPO. I didn't feel nervous last time but I feel nervous this time. At 4w4d/18 DPO, hCG was 1,682 so I feel like it would have to be REALLY high to have doubled appropriately. What if it hasn't? I wish I could get my mind off this. As soon as I start thinking about this stuff, I can't stop worrying! Hormones don't help, either :)

I'm repeating this from the other Feb group--I don't want to double up if you're looking at both, so sorry for the repeat!

So, my beta results from yesterday were 18,090. The number itself is good but the doubling time was like 49.02 hours, so that's decent. I'm glad it didn't spiral out of control like a molar pregnancy or something. PHEW.
I wish my NP would offer me an US so I know if it's multiples. Fingers crossed it's not...I have no idea how people handle that! I guess you just do. :)
Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## baby1wanted

I'll say it here too - good numbers!!


----------



## baby1wanted

ksilme said:


> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all.
> Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around.
> Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer
> 
> What does everyone else on this board do?
> 
> I know, I was saying to my mum today, I think I am too scared to get too excited :( and she replied with I am young, everything will be fine, but as I said I was young last time .... and I didn't worry last time and Loki what happened, so a lot more wary. My mum and I are the only 2 out of our huge family who have ever had miscarriages ( she has 5 of us, and 3 mc's -- me, MC, sis, bro, sis, MC, sis, MC,) but I looked up chances of 2 mc's in a row and the chances are low, and as she said she has had a few, but never 2 in a row x quite a www people I know had a MC and then have gone on tt get pregnant within a couple of months and had healthy pregnancies and now have toddlers :) so thinking about it like that has got me more confident.
> 
> Good about your back letting up a bit, my boobs aren't quite as sore all the time now, although, I have just woken up from a nap, and they are feeling very heavy and tender, and that is just sitting here lol
> 
> Yes indoor work, I am a cleaner at the local naval base :/ pays the bills whilst looking for a job within psychology/working with children, don't necessarily enjoy it, apart from some of the people I work with, I have made few good friends there :)
> although I do also look after a 16 year old boy with autism and epilepsy, we look funny when out as he is 6ft 3in and I, his carer, am 4ft 10in lol
> 
> I would love to have a full time job I loved
> 
> Has anyone told their supervisors/bosses they are pregnant? The boy I care for, his mum knows, but she is a family friend too, but I am tempted to tell my supervisor at work, so that someone knows, in the event of doctors/midwives appts etc, she knew about the loss etc. Then we would tell everyone else after 12 week scan, a few know now, my mum, dad, nan, auntie, cousin (one of my best friends as well as cousin), my other dad (long story) and his wife, hubbys mum and her partner and his cousin and auntie, and he told a couple of friends at work, we weren't going to tell them, but he got excited, and I just told people who knew we were trying and who asked about the doctor stuff in regards to fertility.
> 
> Baby1wanted - my mum spotted from about 6 weeks on my sister, and she continued to spot until 23 weeks :0 and mh sister is now a cheeky, pain in the bum, but adorable, nearly 7 year old :)
> 
> I just realised I have written an essay, so will stop now, I love this site :)Click to expand...

Oooh thanks - I'm grabbing onto any stories about spotting that end well! :haha:
I told my closest colleague straight away - I work on Intensive Care to already have to avoid some of the heavier work and some of the infections we have on there. It makes it much easier even if just one person knows, works as a bit of a protection. Then have had to tell my boss as I'm off work sick on doctor's / EPAU orders until the spotting settles. She's happy but obviously nervous for me. Then close family (both sets parents and all brothers and sisters - that's 10 between us know!) and about 6 very close friends know. I'm pretty sure most of work will guess - they know we've been trying and I think a few spotted my change to decaf teabags a couple of weeks ago :haha::haha: Then me being off sick with some mystery illness.. think it'll be obvious to them! As for everyone else, I doubt we'll last to 12 weeks to be honest, we're rubbish at keeping secrets. If we get a heartbeat on scan in 2 weeks time we'll probably start telling people as and when we see them but we'll hold off on a facebook announcement until the 12 week scan :flower:


----------



## ksilme

baby1wanted said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> Glad your feeling more positive. It's a shame most of us on here have gone through heartbreaking stuff that we can't just enjoy it all.
> Feeling ok today actually back ache has eased up which is good but I still feel cramping when I go to bed at night, maybe because I'm relaxed and not rushing around.
> Do you work? I'm a student nurse and my last day of my current community placement is next fri so I'm looking forward to having some time off over the summer
> 
> What does everyone else on this board do?
> 
> I know, I was saying to my mum today, I think I am too scared to get too excited :( and she replied with I am young, everything will be fine, but as I said I was young last time .... and I didn't worry last time and Loki what happened, so a lot more wary. My mum and I are the only 2 out of our huge family who have ever had miscarriages ( she has 5 of us, and 3 mc's -- me, MC, sis, bro, sis, MC, sis, MC,) but I looked up chances of 2 mc's in a row and the chances are low, and as she said she has had a few, but never 2 in a row x quite a www people I know had a MC and then have gone on tt get pregnant within a couple of months and had healthy pregnancies and now have toddlers :) so thinking about it like that has got me more confident.
> 
> Good about your back letting up a bit, my boobs aren't quite as sore all the time now, although, I have just woken up from a nap, and they are feeling very heavy and tender, and that is just sitting here lol
> 
> Yes indoor work, I am a cleaner at the local naval base :/ pays the bills whilst looking for a job within psychology/working with children, don't necessarily enjoy it, apart from some of the people I work with, I have made few good friends there :)
> although I do also look after a 16 year old boy with autism and epilepsy, we look funny when out as he is 6ft 3in and I, his carer, am 4ft 10in lol
> 
> I would love to have a full time job I loved
> 
> Has anyone told their supervisors/bosses they are pregnant? The boy I care for, his mum knows, but she is a family friend too, but I am tempted to tell my supervisor at work, so that someone knows, in the event of doctors/midwives appts etc, she knew about the loss etc. Then we would tell everyone else after 12 week scan, a few know now, my mum, dad, nan, auntie, cousin (one of my best friends as well as cousin), my other dad (long story) and his wife, hubbys mum and her partner and his cousin and auntie, and he told a couple of friends at work, we weren't going to tell them, but he got excited, and I just told people who knew we were trying and who asked about the doctor stuff in regards to fertility.
> 
> Baby1wanted - my mum spotted from about 6 weeks on my sister, and she continued to spot until 23 weeks :0 and mh sister is now a cheeky, pain in the bum, but adorable, nearly 7 year old :)
> 
> I just realised I have written an essay, so will stop now, I love this site :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh thanks - I'm grabbing onto any stories about spotting that end well! :haha:
> I told my closest colleague straight away - I work on Intensive Care to already have to avoid some of the heavier work and some of the infections we have on there. It makes it much easier even if just one person knows, works as a bit of a protection. Then have had to tell my boss as I'm off work sick on doctor's / EPAU orders until the spotting settles. She's happy but obviously nervous for me. Then close family (both sets parents and all brothers and sisters - that's 10 between us know!) and about 6 very close friends know. I'm pretty sure most of work will guess - they know we've been trying and I think a few spotted my change to decaf teabags a couple of weeks ago :haha::haha: Then me being off sick with some mystery illness.. think it'll be obvious to them! As for everyone else, I doubt we'll last to 12 weeks to be honest, we're rubbish at keeping secrets. If we get a heartbeat on scan in 2 weeks time we'll probably start telling people as and when we see them but we'll hold off on a facebook announcement until the 12 week scan :flower:Click to expand...

I told my two good friends at work today too x I know what you mean about maybe not lasting that long lol, we will probably tell family if and when we have our early scan, and as long as everything is ok. :)
I am not quite sure what to do when it comes to facebook, I don't think I will put it on there at all, as a few people do and go overboard. And I know what it is like trying and going through losses etc while it seems everyone else is on fb sharing everything about their pregnancies, and I would hate to think of someone feeling like that because of what I am putting on there, also, the fact that there are always people on there just to be nosey and tell everyone your business lol xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

I do know what you mean about facebook - and having had a 5 year TTC journey and a loss under my belt I've been the one on the other side. So I don't plan on doing a massive 'everyone look at me' thing - nor do I plan on updating about my pregnancy every minute like some seem to do :haha:
That said, fb is the only way I keep in touch with some people (school friends) and everyone I am friends with on their knows what we've been through to get to this point. So I hope to do it in some way that would actually give hope to others going through the same thing :flower:


----------



## ksilme

I see what you mean :) I have one 'friend' on there who wrote on there the other day that she has been sick, and another day saying she had 'just puked her tea up' there a're certain things not share on fb lol xx


----------



## vicwa

ksilme said:


> Had a bit of a panic this morning, for some reason (dream maybe) I thought my lines on test would be lighter today so stupidly did one to check, but it was darker yay!!!!!
> Has anyone else had the same though, where the test line is darker on one side than the other?
> 
> Told supervisor today she is excited, she asked when she could share news lol, I did say 12 weeks, seems ages away xx
> 
> View attachment 629075

Hey, and hello everyone!!! I think it's the right thing telling someone you work with as its best to be careful. I cannot help testing on cheap ones nearly every day for reassurance (I know I'm a freak and cool with it lol) love that my pos line is darker than the control line too :happydance:

I finish this current placement next fri (21st) and my September one is for 11 weeks so am hoping just to get that completed and finish the last one when I've returned from maternity leave. 

I sleep better when fiancé is back as he is in the navy and only gets home on weekends at mo so love having him home feel all safe. I know what you mean about snoring though aaarrrgggghhhh! 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## vicwa

hibiscus07 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> I just had another beta drawn today at 5w4d/25 DPO. I didn't feel nervous last time but I feel nervous this time. At 4w4d/18 DPO, hCG was 1,682 so I feel like it would have to be REALLY high to have doubled appropriately. What if it hasn't? I wish I could get my mind off this. As soon as I start thinking about this stuff, I can't stop worrying! Hormones don't help, either :)
> 
> I'm repeating this from the other Feb group--I don't want to double up if you're looking at both, so sorry for the repeat!
> 
> So, my beta results from yesterday were 18,090. The number itself is good but the doubling time was like 49.02 hours, so that's decent. I'm glad it didn't spiral out of control like a molar pregnancy or something. PHEW.
> I wish my NP would offer me an US so I know if it's multiples. Fingers crossed it's not...I have no idea how people handle that! I guess you just do. :)
> Hope everyone is doing well :)Click to expand...

That's amazing news! :happydance: so it's doubling every couple of days instead of every 3 days is that right? Sounds good xxx


----------



## vicwa

Yey!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ksilme

Yay vicwa xx I am too scared to do mine in case it doesn't say 3+ :( xx


----------



## vicwa

ksilme said:


> Yay vicwa xx I am too scared to do mine in case it doesn't say 3+ :( xx

Come on pee on that digi with me lol


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted--any news on the spotting? Any lighter, or at least not any heavier? Fingers crossed...


----------



## baby1wanted

hibiscus07 said:


> baby1wanted--any news on the spotting? Any lighter, or at least not any heavier? Fingers crossed...

Thanks hibiscus! I keep thinking it's stopped then it starts again :dohh:
No more pink really, just brown for the last few days and not getting any heavier. I'm staying positive at the moment, just wish we could fast forward to the next scan! 2 weeks is a long time to wait... I thought the 2WW when TTC was bad enough but this is torture!
In the meantime I very much feel pregnant. I'm shattered even though I'm off work, I get dizzy very easily and have waves of severe nausea. 
The thing that's amazing me the most is my boobs - in particular my nipples. Sorry for sharing too much but I have quite big boobs (UK size 32D) but very small nipples. They have literally doubled in size over the last week, DH saw them properly for the first time in a few days today and he just burst out laughing :blush::blush:
I'm also still getting strongly positive HPTs. Got one digital left which I'll use half way through my wait until the next scan in the hope that it still says 3+.
Trying to take all the signs as a good thing

How are you feeling? :flower:


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Yay vicwa xx I am too scared to do mine in case it doesn't say 3+ :( xx
> 
> Come on pee on that digi with me lolClick to expand...

Haha that made me giggle x I just know if it doesn't say 3+ I will panic :( my plan was to wait til next Fri, maybe I will do early next week instead :) xx 

I have been getting car sick :( I drive and have never had car sickness whilst driving before, I do if in the bpack of my mum's car but never driving, only driven 11 miles and feeling sick as a dog xx


----------



## vicwa

baby1wanted said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> baby1wanted--any news on the spotting? Any lighter, or at least not any heavier? Fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks hibiscus! I keep thinking it's stopped then it starts again :dohh:
> No more pink really, just brown for the last few days and not getting any heavier. I'm staying positive at the moment, just wish we could fast forward to the next scan! 2 weeks is a long time to wait... I thought the 2WW when TTC was bad enough but this is torture!
> In the meantime I very much feel pregnant. I'm shattered even though I'm off work, I get dizzy very easily and have waves of severe nausea.
> The thing that's amazing me the most is my boobs - in particular my nipples. Sorry for sharing too much but I have quite big boobs (UK size 32D) but very small nipples. They have literally doubled in size over the last week, DH saw them properly for the first time in a few days today and he just burst out laughing :blush::blush:
> I'm also still getting strongly positive HPTs. Got one digital left which I'll use half way through my wait until the next scan in the hope that it still says 3+.
> Trying to take all the signs as a good thing
> 
> How are you feeling? :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you're still spotting. It must really seem like if its not one thing it's another! Very glad to hear though that you're having strong symptoms. My sister had spotting all the way through with all her 3 children so sometimes I'm sure these things just happen for no real reason. :hugs:


----------



## vicwa

ksilme said:


> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Yay vicwa xx I am too scared to do mine in case it doesn't say 3+ :( xx
> 
> Come on pee on that digi with me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha that made me giggle x I just know if it doesn't say 3+ I will panic :( my plan was to wait til next Fri, maybe I will do early next week instead :) xx
> 
> I have been getting car sick :( I drive and have never had car sickness whilst driving before, I do if in the bpack of my mum's car but never driving, only driven 11 miles and feeling sick as a dog xxClick to expand...

Yeah I get travel sick if I'm a passenger as well. Never heard of it whilst driving though so must be an unusual pregnancy thing :wacko:


----------



## ksilme

vicwa said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Yay vicwa xx I am too scared to do mine in case it doesn't say 3+ :( xx
> 
> Come on pee on that digi with me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha that made me giggle x I just know if it doesn't say 3+ I will panic :( my plan was to wait til next Fri, maybe I will do early next week instead :) xx
> 
> I have been getting car sick :( I drive and have never had car sickness whilst driving before, I do if in the bpack of my mum's car but never driving, only driven 11 miles and feeling sick as a dog xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I get travel sick if I'm a passenger as well. Never heard of it whilst driving though so must be an unusual pregnancy thing :wacko:Click to expand...

Well, I think it might be the start of morning sickness, have had to go to bed as feeling nauseas and unsettled, bit bloated too. :( at least Wight symptoms, things are looking good xxx

How is everyone else xxx


----------



## ksilme

I have just noticed all my typos lol, flipping tablet!!


----------



## Alia S

I due im February 2014 i don't know my date yet haven't been to doctor yet found out pregnant a week ago.. but internet says im due on February 11 or 15 .. different websites says different!


----------



## Jessica_MTY

Hey everybody!!
I'm a newbie!! I got a positive on 3 home tests last sunday and then had a blood test on Thursday to confirm the pregnancy (where i live in mexico you can't see a doctor until you confirm the pregnancy) and according to the internet due date predictors, im due around February 15th
I haven't had much in the way of symptoms, other than feeling really weepy and at the point of tears pretty random
I've had some cramps, but honestly I think its because i got overexcited, started stuffing myself with fruit and veg and my body can't handle the dramatic change in diet haha


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hi ladies! Welcome!


----------



## ksilme

:'( just woke up from a horrible dream, that we went for 20 week scan and were told the baby had stopped growing at 5 week's :'( xx


----------



## vicwa

ksilme said:


> :'( just woke up from a horrible dream, that we went for 20 week scan and were told the baby had stopped growing at 5 week's :'( xx

How awful 4 u must have been really unsettling. What a relief to find out its not real :hugs:


----------



## vicwa

Hello ladies and welcome :flower:


----------



## ksilme

Yay!!! I got my 3+ :) :) came up really quick as well :) :)

So happy :-D how is everyone? X


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Welcome ladies!

ksilme: Congrats on the digital. How are you feeling? My nipples have been killing me for weeks! I'm normally a UK 36G & I swear I've already gone up a cup size. The things pregnancy does to ones body.


----------



## ksilme

Guenhwyvar said:


> Welcome ladies!
> 
> ksilme: Congrats on the digital. How are you feeling? My nipples have been killing me for weeks! I'm normally a UK 36G & I swear I've already gone up a cup size. The things pregnancy does to ones body.

Hey, thank you, I am so happy it went up
I am feeling good ta, boobs are sore, nipples hurt, haven't stopped since ovulation and boobs feel bruised :( I am a UK 36ff but don't feel any bigger yet, although feel heavier, but hey we wouldn't change it for the world would we lol

Just spoke to my midwife for the first time :) she was my mum's midwife too :) so I remember her, my sister's are 5 and 7 and I was 16/18 when they were born, she knew it was me too, despite changing name and only being on the phone lol
My booking appointment is 5th July at 10am :) x

Not sure whether to go ahead with early scan or try to wait it out :s


----------



## ktc82

Hi Ladies..

Got my bfp almost a week ago! Very nervous after 2 chemicals,an ectopic & a mc! I'm 5 week tomorrow, due 18th feb. I have an ultrasound planned for Friday eeekk so nervous, had beta done and it more than doubled so heres hoping! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Hey all--a useful tip. I have been taking emergen-c for my cold today and I realized it's helping my nausea! It has a ton of B-6, which supposedly helps with morning sickness.

I looked it up and see elsewhere that other people have had similar results. If you can, give it a try!


----------



## vicwa

Ksilme great news on the digi!!! 

Hibiscus, very interesting about the B6. I will remember that if I ever get sickness. I am actually not get any symptoms at all and don't feel pregnant :-( 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome, Alia S, Jessica_MTY, and ktc82! I've added you all to the front page.

Alia, I have you as Feb 11/15, so if you find out the date for certain let us know and I'll update it.
Thanks!


----------



## hibiscus07

Canadian said:


> Hi ladies! Can i join
> Based on lmp due date is set at feb 2 2014 but I'm 99% sure of when I conceived so due date should probably be week after that.

I've added you for Feb 9, so if you would like me to use a diff date, let me know.
Thanks and hope all is well!


----------



## hibiscus07

OK, I'm stopping by just to complain. Sorry :(

I feel like complete crap. Soooo nauseated and crampy. Almost feels like that heavy achy period type cramps. I would swear I'm getting my period. But no spotting, so I guess it's OK?
Anyway, please chime in with your own complaints. Time for commiseration! :)


----------



## vicwa

hibiscus07 said:


> OK, I'm stopping by just to complain. Sorry :(
> 
> I feel like complete crap. Soooo nauseated and crampy. Almost feels like that heavy achy period type cramps. I would swear I'm getting my period. But no spotting, so I guess it's OK?
> Anyway, please chime in with your own complaints. Time for commiseration! :)

Ok here goes feel like crap because of bloody hayfever. Cannot take any allergy relief whilst pregnant. It affects my skin too as I have had atopic eczema since I was a baby. I'm also getting the cramping but only notice it in bed at night :cry:


----------



## vicwa

Thanks for that moan feel a little better


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I've got horrible cramping. I think the cyst on my right ovary has gotten bigger because I can barely eat or drink anything without being in excruciating pain and morning sickness decided to hit full force today making me be sick in public.


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Hi Ladies...

Can I join too... I think I am due about FEB 25TH lol just made it in.


----------



## CookiePwnz

My EDD is February 19th. I'm excited. Kinda hoping it'll be a Valentine's baby!


----------



## ktc82

How's everyone feeling? I feel more or less normal except for sore bbs and waking every hour through the night and waking early bizarre? Even keep doing more hpt's to make me feel better. Oh well u/s tomorrow :) Hope ur all doing well girls x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone! Can i tentatively join you with a due date of feb 28th? Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats to the new ladies who have BFP's!! :happydance: 

Having 2am horrid sickness recently. Nausea, headachy, just YUCK. I feel queasy off and on during the day. Sore boobs, fatigue, achy in the belly and low back, very thirsty.


----------



## geordie_gal

Hello all,
New here!

Due with my 1st on 2nd Feb 2014... getting married 31st March 2014 - coz im MENTAL haha xx


----------



## vicwa

geordie_gal said:


> Hello all,
> New here!
> 
> Due with my 1st on 2nd Feb 2014... getting married 31st March 2014 - coz im MENTAL haha xx

Hello!!! congrats on your BFP. Look forward to getting to know you.
How have you been feeling? 

Victoria x


----------



## vicwa

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Congrats to the new ladies who have BFP's!! :happydance:
> 
> Having 2am horrid sickness recently. Nausea, headachy, just YUCK. I feel queasy off and on during the day. Sore boobs, fatigue, achy in the belly and low back, very thirsty.

I am really thirsty too although I have a thing for fruity fizzy drinks that I've never really liked before and they're so bad for you:shrug: also have low back and tummy cramping. 

Are you actually sick at 2am or just nauseous?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

vicwa said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new ladies who have BFP's!! :happydance:
> 
> Having 2am horrid sickness recently. Nausea, headachy, just YUCK. I feel queasy off and on during the day. Sore boobs, fatigue, achy in the belly and low back, very thirsty.
> 
> I am really thirsty too although I have a thing for fruity fizzy drinks that I've never really liked before and they're so bad for you:shrug: also have low back and tummy cramping.
> 
> Are you actually sick at 2am or just nauseous?Click to expand...

One night I had wicked dry heaves, otherwise just SUPER nauseated, light sensitive, headache. . .pretty much feel like I'm going to die. I had my husband bring me an ice pack to put on my neck and forehead last night and it helped a bit.


----------



## Beauty_Geek

ktc82 said:


> How's everyone feeling? I feel more or less normal except for sore bbs and waking every hour through the night and waking early bizarre? Even keep doing more hpt's to make me feel better. Oh well u/s tomorrow :) Hope ur all doing well girls x

Me too me too! wide awake like it was meant to be... to be awake at 3 am with work the next day! LOL


----------



## Beauty_Geek

wishuwerehere said:


> Hi everyone! Can i tentatively join you with a due date of feb 28th? Congrats to everyone!

Wow! Congratulations we are in the same boat! I have a due date of roughly 25-26 of Feb! 

I came to this conclusion from counting websites and apps. Do I know exactly not really but you know more or less. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## wishuwerehere

Beauty_Geek said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can i tentatively join you with a due date of feb 28th? Congrats to everyone!
> 
> Wow! Congratulations we are in the same boat! I have a due date of roughly 25-26 of Feb!
> 
> I came to this conclusion from counting websites and apps. Do I know exactly not really but you know more or less.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Haha, I know what you mean. i had a really early chemical last cycle so dates could be a bit sketchy...

I'm feeling fine, I was quite lightheaded yesterday evening but I think I need to drink more, and I've been having really nasty vivid dreams, but no nausea or anything yet (I had no ms with my daughter so keeping my fingers crossed this pg will be the same!) how about you?


----------



## ksilme

Hey all, how is everyone? 
I had yet another horrible dream about miscarriage :( I found out 2 weeks ago today and have now had 3 or 4 dreams about having a miscarriage :( 
I am quite crampy, and if I sit for a while and stand too quickly I get a sharp pain in side of pelvic area :( 
good news is I managed to get a sonoline doppler for only £20 on eBay :) should be here next week, excited even though I know I won't be able to use it for a few weeks, if I was super slim like my sister I would prob be able to use it sooner, but I got the extra few pounds, however I have now lost a total of 22lbs :) xxx

My boobs are still sore but no major sickness for me yet, hopefully I will be like my mum and not have ms, she was ill on me but fine on the other 4 xx I get a queasy feeling, like I am kinda hungry/sicky, but I am not hungry? 

I don't think we are going to have the early scan now :/ 

I am just keeping my fingers crossed that everanything goes well this time xx


----------



## Beauty_Geek

wishuwerehere said:


> Beauty_Geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can i tentatively join you with a due date of feb 28th? Congrats to everyone!
> 
> Wow! Congratulations we are in the same boat! I have a due date of roughly 25-26 of Feb!
> 
> I came to this conclusion from counting websites and apps. Do I know exactly not really but you know more or less.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I know what you mean. i had a really early chemical last cycle so dates could be a bit sketchy...
> 
> I'm feeling fine, I was quite lightheaded yesterday evening but I think I need to drink more, and I've been having really nasty vivid dreams, but no nausea or anything yet (I had no ms with my daughter so keeping my fingers crossed this pg will be the same!) how about you?Click to expand...

Thats so cool no ms? OOOHHH I hope that's me! Lets see all I want to do is sleep. LOL I am always running into work late because I slept in and didn't hear the alarm! I think I am about 5 - 6w along now and I feel slightly nauseous but it comes and goes. No other symptoms - oh maybe I do feel moody sometimes. But thats it.

Now I have a cold! :cry: oh well. I have a U/S booked for next week... This is my first so its all so new and scary.


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hello :) Hope you don't mind me joining you all! I am usually lurking on the 1st trimester section! I am due 9th Feb so am 7+1 today. haven't been to work today as so nauseated and tired! Still haven't been sick as yet.

Little bit about me I am 25, been married 1yr 4 months and been with my husband for 7 years. Moved into a bigger home last October and had been TTC since February. We are really looking forward to being parents!

Look forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Welcome, Beauty_Geek, CookiePwnz, wishuwerehere, geordie_gal, and Abbiewilko! 
I've added all of you to the first post.


:dust:
to all of you!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Welcome ladies!

I called my clinic since I had been cramping really bad all weekend and they were able to fit me in for an early ultrasound. I'm going to refer to her as, "her" because a) we're hoping for a girl and b) it sounds a LOT better than, "it". She's right where she's suppose to be. We even got to see her heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY! So awesome that you saw the heartbeat!


----------



## hibiscus07

Guenhwyvar said:


> Welcome ladies!
> 
> I called my clinic since I had been cramping really bad all weekend and they were able to fit me in for an early ultrasound. I'm going to refer to her as, "her" because a) we're hoping for a girl and b) it sounds a LOT better than, "it". She's right where she's suppose to be. We even got to see her heartbeat! :happydance:

Woohoo! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## ksilme

Hey, how is everyone? I have booked our private early scan for Saturday at 3.25 :) will be 7+1 can wait, although also worried x


----------



## ktc82

ksilme said:


> Hey, how is everyone? I have booked our private early scan for Saturday at 3.25 :) will be 7+1 can wait, although also worried x

Hey ksilme,

I'm feeling totally fine today which is a worry lol!! Good luck with your scan. I have another on Monday I'll be exactly 7 week, so scared there will be no hb.. my scan at 5wk4d didn't but according to nurse its perfectly normal. How are you? x


----------



## ksilme

ktc82 said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Hey, how is everyone? I have booked our private early scan for Saturday at 3.25 :) will be 7+1 can wait, although also worried x
> 
> Hey ksilme,
> 
> I'm feeling totally fine today which is a worry lol!! Good luck with your scan. I have another on Monday I'll be exactly 7 week, so scared there will be no hb.. my scan at 5wk4d didn't but according to nurse its perfectly normal. How are you? xClick to expand...

I know the feeling I am paranoid there will be no heartbeat, but feeling more confident than I have done xx


----------



## Abbiewilko

Hello!! Good luck with your scan on Saturday :) let us know how it all goes!

Just wanted some advice from you all I have been really struggling to sleep the past two weeks and its making me really tired in the day :( Anyone know of anything I can try? I've done Horlicks before bed and also bath then Horlicks then bed but nothing seems to be helping. I just toss and turn all night and may fall asleep for a while (probably more than I think)! It's starting to keep hubby awake too which I feel really bad about. Any advice tips will be greatly appreciated!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck on your scans ladies! 

As for sleep, I take benadryl at night before bed and it helps a lot. It's on the approved medication list. I also take it once or twice during the day because I don't work and it seems to take the edge off of my MS.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry if you read this on more than one of the February threads, I'm on a few! 

Been MIA for a week or so - went back to work once my bleeding stopped and that combined with the fatigue and nausea haven't left much time for anything else.

Huge congrats to all those seeing their little ones on scans for the first time! 
And big hugs to those who have suffered a loss, thinking of you and hope you get your rainbows really soon :hugs:

AFM second scan today and we saw a heartbeat yay! Baby measures 7+5 and mummy and daddy are in love already :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2730.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Abbiewilko

Glad everything went well, thank you for sharing.

Helps me to know what my little baby looks like at 7+4 :) How are you feeling?


----------



## hibiscus07

Going for my 7w5d ultrasound in a few minutes. Wish me luck, ladies! Eeeek...


----------



## Jessica_MTY

hibiscus07 said:


> Going for my 7w5d ultrasound in a few minutes. Wish me luck, ladies! Eeeek...

Good luck!!:happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Abbiewilko said:


> Glad everything went well, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Helps me to know what my little baby looks like at 7+4 :) How are you feeling?

Thank you! Pretty rough - the fatigue is wearing me down a bit so just getting extra sleep when I can. MS is bearable - I'm generally sick once in the morning then on / off nausea during the day. All worth it though! How are you doing?



hibiscus07 said:


> Going for my 7w5d ultrasound in a few minutes. Wish me luck, ladies! Eeeek...

Good luck!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck on your scan Hibiscus! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Thank you! 
The U/S went perfectly! Yay--only 1 baby (thank you, jesus ), HB 167, measuring 1 day ahead (7w6d). Couldn't ask for more. 
Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic news! :)


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies! Due with #2 on Feb 19! We have an ultrasound this Tuesday, I will be 6w6d! I am soooo nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats Capegirl! H & H pregnancy!


----------



## ksilme

Hey all, how is everyone? 
had scan and everything is perfect :D super happy :) 
measured perfectly to my dates so due 14/2/14 as I thought :) 
no sign of bleeding or separation, heartbeat is perfect and regular, and she checked my ovaries and no cysts, so I don't think my low shbg was pcos? 
But, I AM DEFINITELY PREGNANT!!! with a healthy little baby in the right place and with a beautiful heartbeat xxxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY!! Congrats on a spectacular scan! :)

Heading for my lazy, afternoon nap here!


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats Ksilme!!! Hoping I have the same news on Tuesday with our scan!!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi I wanted to join! Just found out I'm pregnant on the 28th and right now my due date is February 25th! I find out this week exactly how far I am but it sounds about right. My birthday is the 22nd so that would be neat if we shared a birthday =)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

mel28nicole said:


> Hi I wanted to join! Just found out I'm pregnant on the 28th and right now my due date is February 25th! I find out this week exactly how far I am but it sounds about right. My birthday is the 22nd so that would be neat if we shared a birthday =)

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## Viola Payne

Hi! Due February 26, 2014. It's the definite due date as DH and i only BD's once last month :wacko: Although this will be my 2nd and i think the baby will be late as my DS was born 40+9. 

So nice to see others due in February! Congrats to all


----------



## ktc82

Fab news on your scan ksilme :) I have mine today, so nervous. 

Congrats & welcome Mel and viola :) x


----------



## ksilme

Thanks everyone? Hope everyone is ok x 

Question, how early would you buy a pram? I have found one I love, it's second hand but only used a couple of times, excellent condition, and only 100 including car seat bit which makes it a pushchair, raincover and changing bag :) my mum said she will keep it at her house for me x


----------



## Viola Payne

I would buy it for that price if you like it. Why pass up a deal? I already bought a double inline even though not due until end of February. How could i pass up saving $200?!


----------



## ksilme

Ktc, how was your scan? 

Viola, the lady has agreed to keep it for me til after 12 week scan :) and then I will get it :) 

We currently have hubbys friend in our spare room, as he recently split up with wife :( but he will be gone end of the month, and I will be 12 weeks on 2nd august so can store stuff in the spare room then :) xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I love the pram! What a great deal! :)


----------



## ktc82

ksilme said:


> Ktc, how was your scan?
> 
> Viola, the lady has agreed to keep it for me til after 12 week scan :) and then I will get it :)
> 
> We currently have hubbys friend in our spare room, as he recently split up with wife :( but he will be gone end of the month, and I will be 12 weeks on 2nd august so can store stuff in the spare room then :) xxx

Hey! 

Everything went fine. Measuring exactly right and saw the heartbeat, amazing to watch :) x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm so glad all is well!! :)


----------



## capegirl7

I have my scan tomorrow at 6w6d. I am soo nervous!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck!!


----------



## capegirl7

Just got back from my scan and we saw a beautiful little heartbeat of 132!! It was amazing!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

The ultrasound went great! The babe is measuring a teeny bit small but I'm not worried about that.


----------



## vicwa

Hello everyone, just been catching up on everyone's posts. Loads been happening whilst I've been away. Had end of term exams and Uni work to complete but all done for summer now.
So so happy that all scans are going well :happydance:
I have an early reassurance scan booked in this sat at exactly 8 weeks that my doctor requested. I am very grateful for this as we do not get them routinely here in UK. Fingers crossed it will be ok.
Also shouldn't have moaned about lack of symptoms as now I have constant nausea which is driving me mad and am very cranky but never mind all worth it.

Hope everyone is well today and huge congrats to the latest bfp's :thumbup:

Victoria


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Hi Ladies,

I am glad everyone is doing well! So exciting seeing the U/S huh!? I have mine next week when I hit 7 weeks.


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Hi Ladies,

I need help....

I feel so bad for even writing this because it is making me sound like I am a complainer or not even grateful which I TOTALLY AM.

But I feel like crap! LOL I am moody like no tomorrow one min I am happy and the next I am crying. I feel so sorry for my DH I am so mean to him. This isnt me. When I am here at work I think about how horrible I have been to him and feel like crying. And when I am with him he just irritates me so much! I am officially CRAZY! When he wants to be intimate with me I pretty much force myself to. Otherwise I may just go 9 months without sex with the way I am feeling.

The mood swings bother me more so than being super tired that I get no house work done and being constantly nauseated. 

Other than that I am ok. I hope this is normal. Am I normal?


----------



## Beauty_Geek

mel28nicole said:


> Hi I wanted to join! Just found out I'm pregnant on the 28th and right now my due date is February 25th! I find out this week exactly how far I am but it sounds about right. My birthday is the 22nd so that would be neat if we shared a birthday =)

Wow Mel our due dates are exactly the same! 25th of Feb! 

How exciting!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Beauty_Geek said:



> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> Hi I wanted to join! Just found out I'm pregnant on the 28th and right now my due date is February 25th! I find out this week exactly how far I am but it sounds about right. My birthday is the 22nd so that would be neat if we shared a birthday =)
> 
> Wow Mel our due dates are exactly the same! 25th of Feb!
> 
> How exciting!!!Click to expand...

Awe! That is exciting! They should be coming me tomorrow about how far I am so I hope they don't move the date! I would love to have a February baby like myself :)


----------



## vicwa

Beauty_Geek said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need help....
> 
> I feel so bad for even writing this because it is making me sound like I am a complainer or not even grateful which I TOTALLY AM.
> 
> But I feel like crap! LOL I am moody like no tomorrow one min I am happy and the next I am crying. I feel so sorry for my DH I am so mean to him. This isnt me. When I am here at work I think about how horrible I have been to him and feel like crying. And when I am with him he just irritates me so much! I am officially CRAZY! When he wants to be intimate with me I pretty much force myself to. Otherwise I may just go 9 months without sex with the way I am feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> The mood swings bother me more so than being super tired that I get no house work done and being constantly nauseated.
> 
> Other than that I am ok. I hope this is normal. Am I normal?

This could be me writing this post! It's EXACTLY how I'm feeling right now so maybe we are normal. I really hope this doesn't las long :dohh:


----------



## ksilme

Hope everyone is well :)

I *think* I just heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler, very fast, but only for a second or two and now baby has hidden again, but only 7+5 and I am fluffier than I should be, so .. gonna wait til the weekend and try again, I don't want to use it too often :) xx


----------



## Beauty_Geek

vicwa said:


> Beauty_Geek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need help....
> 
> I feel so bad for even writing this because it is making me sound like I am a complainer or not even grateful which I TOTALLY AM.
> 
> But I feel like crap! LOL I am moody like no tomorrow one min I am happy and the next I am crying. I feel so sorry for my DH I am so mean to him. This isnt me. When I am here at work I think about how horrible I have been to him and feel like crying. And when I am with him he just irritates me so much! I am officially CRAZY! When he wants to be intimate with me I pretty much force myself to. Otherwise I may just go 9 months without sex with the way I am feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> The mood swings bother me more so than being super tired that I get no house work done and being constantly nauseated.
> 
> Other than that I am ok. I hope this is normal. Am I normal?
> 
> This could be me writing this post! It's EXACTLY how I'm feeling right now so maybe we are normal. I really hope this doesn't las long :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh yayaaayyy... I'm not alone. Last night I was nice to DH and I apologized for my behavior lately. He said it was ok. :cry: It was ok until he said "thats ok honey you are just sensitive". I pretty much yelled "I AM NOT" and stormed off lol whoops!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

ksilme said:


> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> I *think* I just heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler, very fast, but only for a second or two and now baby has hidden again, but only 7+5 and I am fluffier than I should be, so .. gonna wait til the weekend and try again, I don't want to use it too often :) xx

Oh wow!! that's great! I got my first U/S next Monday I will be 6 weeks and 6 days... I am scared I hear nothing or that something is wrong.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
Been a while since checking in! I am in Albuquerque visiting my parents, which has been fun.

Nausea's been a BIT better but I think it helps that I'm not working much whie I'm here. I've had plenty of opportunity to just rest.

However, the water retention is making me insane. I haven't been eating a ton and I feel really really gross still. I just put on a t-shirt that fit me fine a week ago and it's super tight in the upper arms. I know that it's just water but for some reason it doesn't make me feel any better about it!
Anyone else having this issue yet??

Hope all of you are well :)


----------



## rebecca119

Feb 23rd-need a Buddy badly lol x first pregnancy


----------



## Beauty_Geek

I found out this morning my baby is due 26th Feb. I had a U/S this morning. Grrrrr the technician wasn't very nice... I saw my um... looked like a jellybean and she showed me its heartbeat.

I was in awe and almost cried (its my first) and she didn't give me a chance to enjoy the moment she pretty much said ok I need to check everything else we haven't got all day to look at your baby! 

AHHHHH MAN! Rude much? Oh well even though I got a mean lady I am still over the moon today!


----------



## mel28nicole

Awe beauty I would have beat her head in lol. I'm so emotional and hormonal and my doctor better not act like that or ill freak out lol. Good thing my mom and mother in law will be there to keep me calm


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Ok its time for me to ask another silly question. I am so glad I have you ladies!

Ok so u/s went well but this week I have felt weird. I kind of feel unpregnant. My symptoms fade in and out in particular nausea and mood swings. 

Yesterday and today I woke up feel amazing I dont feel sick, breasts arent sore no head ache. 

I AM SCARED. Is this normal? Can you have symptoms come and go?:cry:

Its 7 weeks today shouldnt I be feeling super sick? Man I wish I had an u/s machine at home so I could be sure I was ok its not fair! I wish someone would have warned me before I fell preggos that I was going to be a paranoid nut. :wacko:

Maybe I might see my doctor today?


----------



## hibiscus07

Beauty_Geek said:


> Ok it&#8217;s time for me to ask another silly question&#8230;. I am so glad I have you ladies!
> 
> Ok so u/s went well&#8230; but this week I have felt weird&#8230;. I kind of feel unpregnant. My symptoms fade in and out in particular nausea and mood swings.
> 
> Yesterday and today I woke up feel amazing&#8230; I don&#8217;t feel sick, breasts aren&#8217;t sore no head ache.
> 
> I AM SCARED. Is this normal? Can you have symptoms come and go?:cry:
> 
> It&#8217;s 7 weeks today shouldn&#8217;t I be feeling super sick? Man I wish I had an u/s machine at home so I could be sure I was ok&#8230; it&#8217;s not fair! I wish someone would have warned me before I fell preggos that I was &#8220;going to be a paranoid nut&#8221;. :wacko:
> 
> Maybe I might see my doctor today?

Be careful what you wish for! :) You might not be able to drag yourself out of bed tomorrow--you never know. Try not to worry--but I know it's easier said than done.

I think it's pretty normal for symptoms to come and go. I felt mostly good for most of the last two weeks (although very slight nausea almost all the time) but today has been worse again. I'm about 9.5 weeks now and keep expecting the nausea to go away (I think I remember it ending at 10 weeks with DS) but it is still here.


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Thank you so much You are definitely right! I need to relax

Besides I just hugged someone and breasts hurt so all good. LOL

Speaking of breasts. I LOVE MINE. OMG I am a full C cup now too bad for DH they can only be looked at and not touched. :haha:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

I think that it's perfectly normal for symptoms to come and go. If it'll give you a peace of mind talk to your Dr though.

I have another ultrasound today. Last one before the 13 week mark. Is anyone else doing the double test & nuchal scan? Also, to the ladies that get to know LO's heart rate. How do they do that? Does it come up on the ultrasound machine or do they just time & watch the heart flicker?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

It came up on the ultrasound machine for me. . .and the doctor told us. :)


----------



## Beauty_Geek

There has got to be something that measures it I had a normal scan (on my stomach) at 6+5 and we saw the little jelly bean and I saw its heart beating. 

Im always in awe of technology. I cant image how mothers survived back in the old days. If they miscarried or were having complications they would never know. 

It really is amazing when you think about it.


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Thanks ladies. I thought I remembered it coming up on the screen with my nieces and nephews but I couldn't remember for sure. Here they just say that their machines can't do it... I wonder if it's just a hidden function.

Oh well. I went in for the double test and got my last ultrasound for the next 5 weeks. We got to see little arms and part of the brain (my sister teased that at least now I have proof of a brain... oh older sisters...). When I asked about the heart rate the Dr that owns the clinic who is extremely good at his job counted the heart rate for me and said that it's about 170! Woohoo. I hope it's a girl!


----------



## ksilme

My Lo's heart rate is 168-170 too xx heard it very loud and clear on Doppler yesterday morning xx 
a few of the family know now bit it is getting annoying, I was at my aunties wedding on Saturday, and I helped organise it and set every thing up on the day, and I was the hairdresser, make up, and photographer lol so was busy, and then dancing in the evening but felt fine, I know my own limits, but people who know kept telling me to sit down and stop etc, and it just really bugged me, probably more than it should have, but it was like they were saying I am not thinking about baby or caring because I wasn't sat there with my feet up all day, I am pregnant not an invalid!!! Grrrr sorry rant over :) 
how is everyone? Xx


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Yep same here&#8230;It&#8217;s my mum who thinks I should be a vegetable! All I should be doing is eating and sleeping. LOL 
Do you have your own Doppler? I&#8217;ve been thinking about hiring one. It would be nice to hear my LO&#8217;s heartbeat whenever I wanted to! When could you start hearing it?


----------



## ksilme

Beauty_Geek said:


> Yep same hereIts my mum who thinks I should be a vegetable! All I should be doing is eating and sleeping. LOL
> Do you have your own Doppler? Ive been thinking about hiring one. It would be nice to hear my LOs heartbeat whenever I wanted to! When could you start hearing it?

I know, it's annoying! Yet guaranteed if I sat down and said I can't do anything I am pregnant, I would get moaned at and snagged off no end!! X
yes I bought it from eBay, it's fab, I very very briefly found it at 8 week's bit very quiet and couldn't register bpm, but on Sunday morning and 9+2 it was grill, really loud and clear, and 170 xx


----------



## Beauty_Geek

My DH smells...

I am pretty sure I use to love that smell he had. But lately it's been horrible. Its not even a bad smell... just over powering MAN smell.

In fact... EVERYTHING SMELLS. I walk into my office and yup... everything smells. Now my house does too. :wacko:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh man, I can't handle the smells either. The hallway of our apt complex smells rank to me now. I pass people in the store and have to hold my breath. I keep lemon oil next to my bed to sniff off and on all night long just to get weird smells out of my nose!


----------



## mel28nicole

Well I had my interview about genetics today and they moved my due date to feb 21, day before my birthday! First appointment is next Tuesday so I'm excited! We may or may not listen to the heartbeat but I hope so!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Oh man, I can't handle the smells either. The hallway of our apt complex smells rank to me now. I pass people in the store and have to hold my breath. I keep lemon oil next to my bed to sniff off and on all night long just to get weird smells out of my nose!

I freakin LOVE YOU Kellie... we are like on the same page with everything! Lemon huh? I gotta give that one a go...


----------



## Beauty_Geek

mel28nicole said:


> Well I had my interview about genetics today and they moved my due date to feb 21, day before my birthday! First appointment is next Tuesday so I'm excited! We may or may not listen to the heartbeat but I hope so!

oh wow earlier than expected huh? Oh you both could end up having the same birthday! LOL how cute would that be.

You might not hear it but I was able to see it at 6+5days :happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) LOL! I bought Lemony Lemon shea butter creme yesterday so I could smell lemon all day long. hehe


----------



## Lucy3

Hi everyone! Is it ok if I join you? Our first baby is due feb 21 - feels so far away so would love some buddies :flower:
Argh, I'm the same with smells. I spray lemon scent all over the couch and vacuum it often - I swear it smells!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hey Lucy! Welcome!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Lucy3 said:


> Hi everyone! Is it ok if I join you? Our first baby is due feb 21 - feels so far away so would love some buddies :flower:
> Argh, I'm the same with smells. I spray lemon scent all over the couch and vacuum it often - I swear it smells!!

Lucy!

Congratulations... All the ladies here are wonderful, very helpful, especially with all my silly questions! :haha:


----------



## Jonesy25

Hi girls, im 10+5 (according to 8+3 scan), This is my 2nd child, i have a daughter who is 3 next month =)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hey Jonsey! Welcome aboard! :)


----------



## Lucy3

Hi jonsey! Welcome! Does anyone else have a 'vomit time?' I seem to every night at 10pm, it's so weird!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Lucy3 said:


> Hi jonsey! Welcome! Does anyone else have a 'vomit time?' I seem to every night at 10pm, it's so weird!

I get the most nauseous at about 6pm onwards... I am feeling the best in the mornings. LOL 

I have only thrown up about 4 times thus far.... but it has always been at night too. I think its has something to do with food. I feel better on an empty stomach I think.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Popping in. Just noticed that his was here. '>.<

I'm due February 23!


----------



## Lucy3

Hey beauty geek, I'm the same! I start to feel yucky at about 4pm then it just gets worse till I go to sleep. So much for morning sickness! I see you're from Sydney, I live in LA now but only moved from Melbourne last October. I miss Oz!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Lucy3 said:


> Hey beauty geek, I'm the same! I start to feel yucky at about 4pm then it just gets worse till I go to sleep. So much for morning sickness! I see you're from Sydney, I live in LA now but only moved from Melbourne last October. I miss Oz!

Oh no way! Oh gosh I love MELBOURNE I could spend every dollar I earn there! The shopping and nightlife is awesome. Sydney sux! LOL but don't tell any sydneysider I said that!

I was there last year for Coachella, LA was so much fun I even drove on the other side of the road! HAHAHA it was epic. I loved USA but if I lived there I know 100% I would double my weight easy... OMG $2 Tacos! HEAVEN!

I tried to hit up the farmers market and get all healthy but meh, I was on holidays! Who eats healthy on holidays! 

I am trying to eat healthy now, but I am so LAZY to cook. I have an appointment with a nutritionist this weekend to get an eating plan going. I have been eating horrible! I NEVER EAT carbs or sugar but thats all I have been craving!


----------



## Lucy3

Haha you can't say you love melbourne if you're from Sydney!! :haha:
My staple food is still Vegemite on toast, it's one of the only things I can eat. Clearly a true Aussie! I'm missing milo too.. Maybe I can find some here. I only really eat toast, fruit, cereal and yoghurt - now I right it down I've realised only breakfast food! I figure my body knows what it wants so not forcing anything in it that sounds yuck. :sick:
Let me know what your nutritionalist says!


----------



## mel28nicole

Had my first appointment today, but nothing went on. They just told me to watch my weight since I'm overweight, did a Pap smear, gave me a book to read, and said they'll see me in 4 weeks lol. My next appointment is August 22nd and ill be 13+6 so in hoping for a scan, or at least hear the heart beat :)


----------



## Beauty_Geek

mel28nicole said:


> Had my first appointment today, but nothing went on. They just told me to watch my weight since I'm overweight, did a Pap smear, gave me a book to read, and said they'll see me in 4 weeks lol. My next appointment is August 22nd and ill be 13+6 so in hoping for a scan, or at least hear the heart beat :)

Oh that's interesting! Whats the book about?

I have ad one scan at 6+5 and now my doctor has got my to do another one at 11+ for the downs syndrome screening. And I have a blood test to do today. Im actually due for a pap so I should get that out of the way too. Oh what fun they are!

I have a meeting with a doula on Friday! I am going to attempt this birth the natural way! HAHAHAHA oh gosh...

I saw pictures of The Ducthess of Cambridges baby - HOW CUTE!!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Lucy3 said:


> Haha you can't say you love melbourne if you're from Sydney!! :haha:
> My staple food is still Vegemite on toast, it's one of the only things I can eat. Clearly a true Aussie! I'm missing milo too.. Maybe I can find some here. I only really eat toast, fruit, cereal and yoghurt - now I right it down I've realised only breakfast food! I figure my body knows what it wants so not forcing anything in it that sounds yuck. :sick:
> Let me know what your nutritionalist says!

Good idea! Yup i'll fill you in... Lucy, this is a serious offer by the way... if you ever feel like anything from here you let me know. I would be more than happy to send stuff your way. 

Can't believe there is no MILO there... that is a staple!


----------



## mel28nicole

The book is about everything you should and shouldn't do during pregnancy, what goes on during delivery, and what to expect after birth. I just figured I would have an internal scan at least but nope. Felt like the appointment was a waste


----------



## hibiscus07

Sorry for the delay in responding. It's been a while for me.
I will add Jonesy25, mel28nicole, Lucy3, and xSweetTartx to the front page. Welcome, All!

Jonesy25, is your due date Feb 5? It looks like you're 3 days behind me so I can enter that date. I'll put that for now but if you have a diff date, let me know and I'll change it.
Thanks!


----------



## hibiscus07

Sorry for the repeat for those of you on both February threads, but wanted to share that we got the results of the "verifi" fetal DNA blood test this AM. Found out baby is free of major anomalies (Trisomy 13/18/21) and that we're having another boy!

So nice to find out ahead of the 18 week scan. 
Anyway I'll add this to the front page.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lucy3

Hibiscus - congrats on your little boy!! How fab to have a brother for your little one :blue:
Mel- that sucks!! Sounds like your appointment was a little light on the details. I would be so annoyed! When's your next one? Did they take bloods? 
When I had my appointment at 6+5 I had a heap of bloods taken, I saw one was a cystic fybrosis screening one.. But there were lots of others. I should have asked what they were all for. I have an appointment in a week- does anyone know what I should expect in terms of the bloods taken? My 12 week scan is in two weeks. Thanks buddies! :hugs:


----------



## mel28nicole

Lucy- I got all my bloods done before the appointment and everything is fine. They are waiting back on what my blood type is. My next appointment is August 22, ill be 13+6 so we'll be hearing the heart beat :)


----------



## Beauty_Geek

hibiscus07 said:


> Sorry for the repeat for those of you on both February threads, but wanted to share that we got the results of the "verifi" fetal DNA blood test this AM. Found out baby is free of major anomalies (Trisomy 13/18/21) and that we're having another boy!
> 
> So nice to find out ahead of the 18 week scan.
> Anyway I'll add this to the front page.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

You can find out that early what you are having? NO WAY how did I not know this? Why aren't I getting this test done! I think I need a word with my doctor!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies how is everyone? Sorry I'm not posting much. First tri has been hard with the vomiting and tiredness.... and working full time has been tough. This week though I'm just starting to feel a little bit more human... so hoping things are settling down!
Hope everyone else who's having a rough ride feels better soon too :hugs:
Can't believe we are so close to second tri now, yay! :happydance:

Hibiscus massive congrats on a boy, amazing how early you've found out!

So here's my little monster at our dating scan. Gained 6 days from where I thought I was do official EDD is now 3rd Feb! (Hibiscus would you mind updating on front page for me?)

He / she was very chilled out, if you look at the right side of the pic you'll see they had literally had their feet up on my womb!!
Got a little wave from him / her though. :kiss:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zpsb0c98e00.jpg


----------



## Beauty_Geek

baby1wanted that picture is fantastic! Congratulations... so exciting!! 

It's funny how the date can keep on changing. I was told by my doctor to tell the hospital the later date as sometimes if the baby isn't ready to come out they induce you based on the earlier date, when sometimes all your baby really needed was an extra few days from the original date.

Oh gosh i hope that made sense. LOL


----------



## hibiscus07

Beauty_Geek said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the repeat for those of you on both February threads, but wanted to share that we got the results of the "verifi" fetal DNA blood test this AM. Found out baby is free of major anomalies (Trisomy 13/18/21) and that we're having another boy!
> 
> So nice to find out ahead of the 18 week scan.
> Anyway I'll add this to the front page.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> You can find out that early what you are having? NO WAY how did I not know this? Why aren't I getting this test done! I think I need a word with my doctor!Click to expand...

You should definitely check into it! Some tests are approved in only a few countries. Hopefully Australia is one of them. Insurance covers it (in the US anyway) if you are deemed high risk. Since I'm 36 yrs old, I'm high risk, so I guess it has its perks!


----------



## hibiscus07

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone? Sorry I'm not posting much. First tri has been hard with the vomiting and tiredness.... and working full time has been tough. This week though I'm just starting to feel a little bit more human... so hoping things are settling down!
> Hope everyone else who's having a rough ride feels better soon too :hugs:
> Can't believe we are so close to second tri now, yay! :happydance:
> 
> Hibiscus massive congrats on a boy, amazing how early you've found out!
> 
> So here's my little monster at our dating scan. Gained 6 days from where I thought I was do official EDD is now 3rd Feb! (Hibiscus would you mind updating on front page for me?)
> 
> He / she was very chilled out, if you look at the right side of the pic you'll see they had literally had their feet up on my womb!!
> Got a little wave from him / her though. :kiss:

Thank you! And I'll go ahead and update you to Feb 3. Congrats!


----------



## baby1wanted

Beauty_Geek said:


> baby1wanted that picture is fantastic! Congratulations... so exciting!!
> 
> It's funny how the date can keep on changing. I was told by my doctor to tell the hospital the later date as sometimes if the baby isn't ready to come out they induce you based on the earlier date, when sometimes all your baby really needed was an extra few days from the original date.
> 
> Oh gosh i hope that made sense. LOL

Ha ha yes it made sense! But this was my official dating scan so the hospital goes with this regardless of what other scans may have said.... I'm all up for a fight if needed when the time comes though - there is no way I'm being induced!!! :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I am being offered the materni21 which I BELIEVE is the same, it covers the of the trisonomy's with a great accuracy and also tells the sex of the baby. I believe she will order it at my appt. a week from today. It can be done as early as 10 weeks, I was almost 9 when I had my last appointment.


----------



## hibiscus07

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I am being offered the materni21 which I BELIEVE is the same, it covers the of the trisonomy's with a great accuracy and also tells the sex of the baby. I believe she will order it at my appt. a week from today. It can be done as early as 10 weeks, I was almost 9 when I had my last appointment.

Ooh great! I felt excited to take it but during the wait I started getting nervous thinking about "what if something's wrong?". It will be such a relief when you get those results, though, in all likelihood.


----------



## Lucy3

What a cute pic babyiwanted! Are you going to find out what you're having? I can't wait for mine next Thursday!!


----------



## Beauty_Geek

I dont mean to dampen an awesome moment! 

But I think I need help. Ive been trying to ignore this feeling but now its bad. Its taking a toll on my relationship and I have no idea what to do.

I am just depressed. I am always sad and have no energy do to anything. All I do is stay at home and do nothing. My DH is getting agitated and automatically assumes its him. I try to explain that it must be because I am pregnant  why I dont want to have sex, why he annoys me so much, why I feel so alone. 

I cry all the time and feel like there is no hope. Sounds so morbid, Im so sorry. I feel so ashamed to even be writing this, I should be over the moon. 

I dont know what to do my heart is hurting I hate hurting my DH, I hate the person I have become. 

I don't know where else to turn to. None of my friends know I am pregnant yet and none of them have kids anyways. I don't understand how I got this way... :cry:


----------



## Lucy3

Are you feeling sick? I am starting to feel better but when I was nauseous all day/night it made me really grumpy! To the point my husband said "that's it! We are only having one!" I was surprised a how down I was feeling, especially as I wanted this for so long. But the good news is as of this week I've been getting my spark back :thumbup: also- if you can look into an expectant mothers group in your area. I joined one and we met up today, it was so nice chatting to other pg ladies and sharing stories. 
Chin up, your hormones will settle soon :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Lucy3 said:


> What a cute pic babyiwanted! Are you going to find out what you're having? I can't wait for mine next Thursday!!

Definitely! I'm far too nosey not to know! :haha: Can't wait to see more scan pics, good luck with yours! :flower:


----------



## chazzmatazz

Hello Ladies! I havn't been about for ages 1st tri took its toll on me ha! Scan on Tuesday though can't wait! Starting to feel much better and will try to come on more often!


----------



## ksilme

chazzmatazz said:


> Hello Ladies! I havn't been about for ages 1st tri took its toll on me ha! Scan on Tuesday though can't wait! Starting to feel much better and will try to come on more often!

I have my scan on tuesday too :) what time is yours? xx I am soooooooooo excited xx


----------



## Lucy3

Yay I have my scan next Thursday! Will be thinking of you ladies on Tuesday. I went in to see my OB yesterday for a check up and and she took me into the ultrasound room and did a quick u/s (literally 3 mins, but that's ok!) Was so exciting having a sneak peek before next week :)


----------



## Klandagi

Hi all! I;m due with #1 in Feb 20th. Just heard baby's HB for the first time today as it galloped along at 162 BPM!!! Located in Arizona USA


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! Congrats on hearing the hb! :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

hey ladies, im due the 7th :)


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Hey Girl...

Um... I feel fantastic.

Morning sickness has died down lots, I don't feel as tired anymore either. Breasts still hurt and tailbone too.

Is everything ok? Should I be feeling this good. Oh! and get this right.... MY SEX DRIVE IS BACK! Holly cow.

I having a scan on Monday. Now I am nervous.... I don't think I should be feeling the good.

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Baileeboo77 said:


> hey ladies, im due the 7th :)

Congratualtions!

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

How wonderful that you're feeling good!!! :)


----------



## jenjh84

hi all, 

im jenny and im 11w6d pregnant with my 3rd but my partners first I have 2 boys from previous relationships and would love someone to share the good and bad days with x:flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## jenjh84

is it usually quite busy on this forum or am I just overkeen to talk lol x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL! There are a few other Feb threads that are quite busy. :)


----------



## Beauty_Geek

jenjh84 said:


> hi all,
> 
> im jenny and im 11w6d pregnant with my 3rd but my partners first I have 2 boys from previous relationships and would love someone to share the good and bad days with x:flower:

How exciting!! Please do chat away...!! I need to company. :happydance:


----------



## mumofone25

Please my join? Im 24 and 15 weeks pregnant due 24th feb.:)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome! :)


----------



## Beauty_Geek

mumofone25 said:


> Please my join? Im 24 and 15 weeks pregnant due 24th feb.:)

Thats my due date too! Just couldn't be bothered to change my ticker! LOL

Congrats... I hope you're feeling ok. I must admit I am feeling so much better these days. I almost forget I am preggos!


----------

